# drag throguh



## Percy (Jun 11, 2007)

My pro told that I need to have more lag in my swing and tried to get me to feel my club being dragged through at impact but could anyone give me any tips or drills to ingrain this feel

thank you


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

try these
Free Golf Tips - Clubhead Lag for Distance, Accuracy


----------



## mstram (Jul 11, 2007)

Percy said:


> My pro told that I need to have more lag in my swing and tried to get me to feel my club being dragged through at impact but could anyone give me any tips or drills to ingrain this feel
> 
> thank you


To me, "lag" is just another way of describing the sequential / chain reaction of the downswing, that should (for a R.H.), start with the left foot/ankle .. knee...hip ..'core' ..shoulders .. arms .. wrists ..clubhead.

It's exactly the same "unwind" that you use in any other throwing motion, the lower body leading with the throwing hand releasing last.

Next time you're at the range, pick up a ball and throw it down the range as far as a you can. Now throw another ball using a full motion but pretend you're throwing a "change up" pitch, i.e. throw the ball only about 1/2 or even 1/4 of the distance you threw the first ball.

You should notice that for the "changeup", you won't feel as much "stretch" in your muscles, in fact your throwing arm and hand will move almost at the same speed as your lower body moving.

For your first "long distance" throw, though, you should notice very obvisously the "chain reaction" that I described above.

The same thing in the golf swing happens, the "full through" will correspond to max-lag, while a "change up" will be more like the "synchronized pitch" swing that Dave Pelz describes in his "Short Game Bible".

The difference between the "max lag" and the "no lag (change up) will be the degree of "stretch" you have between your left side and your right and the corresponding delay of each part moving.


A drill to practice this :

- Setup to the ball, then make your full backswing. Now start moving your left knee left while holding back your body turn / shoulder turn, allowing your right elbow to tuck to to your side. Just do that in slow motion first a few times, before trying to swing. Try to really generate that *stretch* between moving your left knee / unwinding your left hip and holding back on everything else.

Now try it on the ball, use a deliberately slower tempo than usual at first, so you can emphasize that stretch. The feeling will be that that more "lag" you want, the longer you'll have to "wait" with your "unwind" / arm swing.

If you over do it, or fail to release the club you'll probably start hitting slices or fades.

I really don't like the idea of "dragging" THROUGH the ball, IMO, the "drag" happens from the start of the downswing until the hands and arms are about hip height, at that point you really want to release and "fire" everything. If you keep "dragging" at that point, as I mentioned above, you'll be blocking your release and losing power, wasting all that "lag" and stretch that you've built up.

Mike


----------



## RingerPro (Apr 5, 2007)

Good post Mike.

I'd like to say LAG is important but to "Drag" the club through impact is about the WORST idea I've heard.

THROW the club toward THE TARGET! *Not the ball*!

You're better off following my advice here.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

RingerPro said:


> Good post Mike.
> 
> I'd like to say LAG is important but to "Drag" the club through impact is about the WORST idea I've heard.
> 
> ...


I agree, except, I like to think of it as a snap through the ball,at the target, as opposed to throwing to the target. Good observation though!


----------

